#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Мультфильм: Life of Buddha.

## PampKin Head

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/J3QAvMb7ROY&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/J3QAvMb7ROY&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Никому не встречался? Очень хочется посмотреть!

----------


## Aleksey L.

у меня есть, куда залить ?

----------


## PampKin Head

> у меня есть, куда залить ?


На http://sendspace.com/flashupload.html

----------


## Aleksey L.

ой, нет, у меня другой, старый вариант
сорри

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Никому не встречался? Очень хочется посмотреть!


Дружище а у тебя есть этот ролик? не могу с скачать! :Confused:  Был бы признателен! :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Дружище а у тебя есть этот ролик? не могу с скачать! Был бы признателен!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e80DCwzaRlE

http://www.thelifeofbuddha.net/

----------


## PampKin Head

Кажется, это оно
http://www.mininova.org/det/903554

Contents of download:

    * Folder icon การ์ตูนพุทธประวัติ
          o Icon for unknown filetype AVSEQ01.DAT (409.97 megabyte)
          o Icon for unknown filetype AVSEQ02.DAT (389.37 megabyte)

Что за формат DAT и как его воспроизводить?

P.S. *Хороший проект: найти субтитры, перевести, озвучить!*

----------


## Поляков

> Что за формат DAT и как его воспроизводить?


Это расширение для VCD (Video CD). Если хочется конвертировать, надо погуглить по VCD to MPEG.

Хотя,



> .dat .m2v - VideoCD (VCD) и Super VideoCD(SVCD).Смотреть можно всем, что поддерживает просмотр VCD\SVCD. Cмотрятcя без проблем после установки последнего K-Lite.

----------


## Stil

Нашел в п2п [成佛之路].The.Life.Of.Buddha.2001.DVDRip.XviD-WRD-subs.rar и [成佛之路].The.Life.Of.Buddha.2001.DVDRip.XviD-WRD.avi Если оно, то как скачаю залью куда-нибудь.

Так же поставил на закачку (Buddhism Video) The Life Of Buddha (2004) (1Hr 31Min).avi хотя скорее всего это уже что то другое.

----------


## Aleksey L.

все это не то совсем. Это документальный фильм 2001 года, выпущенный на DVD в 2004. 
http://www.wisdom-books.com/ProductDetail.asp?PID=13806

тогда как нужен таиландский мульт 2007 года. тот, что в торрентах.
его премьера пройдет 5го декабря.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Показ первой таиландской анимационной картины о жизни Владыки Будды начнется в кинтеатрах 5го декабря ... 

100-минутная работа получила поддержку восьми правительственных агенств в среду (в мае 2007), сообщает Bangkok Post.

Продюсер Valapha Pimthong сказала, что она решила сделать мультяшную версии о Жизни Будды для того, чтобы сделать более легкой для молодых людей возможность понять учения Будды. 

"Производство картины о Владыке Будде - действительно нелегкое дело", сказала Valapha, которая провела последние четыре года, работая над производством. "Финансирование является одной из проблем, так как совершенно невозможно получить банковский кредит для проекта". 

Она приблизительно оценила стоимость полного производства в 108 миллионов baht ($3 миллиона).

Более чем 90 процентов 65ти миллионной популяции Таиланда открыто признают, что они буддисты.

----------


## PampKin Head

Скачал мульт. Не то. (

----------


## Aleksey L.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Life_of_Buddha

Wallapa said a businessman offered to buy the rights to film for 200 million baht but she refused the offer.

"My ultimate goal, after the film has been screened in theatres, is to distribute free copies to schools nationwide. If I sell the project to the firm, that won't be possible," she said in an interview.
-------------------------------------------------
можно попросить её скинуть нам бесплатную копию для показа детям и их родителям  :Smilie:  

http://www.thelifeofbuddha.net/index-E.htm

----------


## Aleksey L.

http://my.opera.com/vipassana/blog/2.../gotama-buddha

вот нечто похожее, приятного просмотра !
---------------------------------------------------------
это тоже не то! видимо, надо подождать до середины декабря.

----------


## PampKin Head

В сети нет... (

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Скачал мульт. Не то. (


Брат, дай переписать пожалуйста :Smilie:   мой тел 8 9067605961

----------


## PampKin Head

> Брат, дай переписать пожалуйста  мой тел 8 9067605961


К сожалению, мультфильм оказался не тот. (

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> <object width="425" height="355">
> Никому не встречался? Очень хочется посмотреть!



Ну вот, наконец то, он и появился на торренте

Если кому надо, выкладываю на файлообмен:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну вот, наконец то, он и появился на торренте
> 
> Если кому надо, выкладываю на файлообмен:



Огромное спасибо... Субтитры только не попадались хотя бы английские?

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> Огромное спасибо... Субтитры только не попадались хотя бы английские?


- Нет, пока не попадались, но мульт на торрент выложен недавно(2008-09-27), так что со временем появятся и они.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Жизнь БУДДЫ тайский мультфильм, без перевода

----------


## Morris Allan

ДА,осталось перевсти-и будет превосходно...а субтитры тайские можно где  найти к мульту?

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> ДА,осталось перевсти-и будет превосходно...а субтитры тайские можно где  найти к мульту?


не в курсе :Frown:  но поискать можно :Frown:  :Smilie:

----------


## Aleksey L.

пока не появились английские сабы, предлагаю обратить внимание на просто-таки чумовой детский мульт тайский - Khan Kluay, про маленького слоненка, с его жизн.ситуациями и детскими ошибками, но он учится по ходу дела, и в итоге вырастает в настоящего почетного достойного Слона. 

очень добрый и по-настоящему буддийский общечеловеческий мульт! Рекомендую. 
________________________________________
я пока не смотрел, лишь полистал, но как будто в детстве побывал снова )))))

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> пока не появились английские сабы, предлагаю обратить внимание на просто-таки чумовой детский мульт тайский - Khan Kluay



- Это конечно хорошо, но а где он есть то, ссылки плз.

*Ну и наверное лучше в отдельную тему.*

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

Подробнее о мульте(Life of Buddha) можно посмотреть здесь

----------

